
RogueBots - ely-s
https://system76.com/specials/roguebots
======
markbnj
I've got a recently purchased System 76 Gazelle. I'd like to say nice things
about it. It has good system software, and not a bad display. That's about it.
The case build quality is way below what it needs to be at the price point,
and the touchpad is probably the flimsiest thing I've ever seen on a laptop.
The keyboard is also horrible. I would not purchase another one. Instead I
would go for a Thinkpad or a Dell and deal with the system setup myself. So
while I appreciate the creativity of this campaign, I'd really rather they put
their efforts into building a machine that can actually compete on quality.

~~~
alexlarsson
Thats sad. I would like to support hardware companies supporting FOSS.

Has anyone tried the purism laptops:
[https://puri.sm/products/](https://puri.sm/products/)

------
qwertyuiop924
I'm not in the market for a laptop right now, but if I was, the kind of
company that distributes Infocom-style feelies with their laptops definitely
gets bonus points.

Especially because the feelies actually work.

Seriously, software/hardware companies, bring back Feelies! Even if they're
only digital. Bonus if they actually have a purpose in-game (Zachtronics gets
a gold star for their Shenzhen IO and TIS-100 manuals. Those things are works
of art).

------
rasz_pl
>System76 is proud to ... manufacturing

System76 doesnt manufacture anything, they glue stickers on CLEVO laptops ....

~~~
mynameisvlad
Did you happen to come from the year 2035? Let us know how it is.

------
drusepth
I hope this style of advertisement becomes the next generation of the age-old
"I MUST BE CRAZY TO BE OFFERING THESE DEALS" that car salesmen have made
popular.

"OUR ROBOTS ARE MALFUNCTIONING AND OFFERING CUHRAAAAZY DEALS"

~~~
josephpmay
[https://youtu.be/EtuDS0ntaJY?t=6s](https://youtu.be/EtuDS0ntaJY?t=6s)

------
feeboo
how is this not considered spam? Serious question. This is just a marketing
website trying to sell stuff.

------
lathiat
I love what these guys are doing in general, and I really want to support
them, but the industrial design of these machines is so almost literally 2005.

One of their guys was on the Linux Unplugged podcast this week talking about
the 4K ORYX and getting canonical to tweak the 4K support (which was needed,
in unity it was a bit wonky)

They seem to have good offerings if you want a big desktop replacement but
their thin and light (eg lemur) look dreadful.

I hope they can manage to source something a little nicer on the portable end.

------
jedanbik
Well, here's the game on iOS: Roguebots by Maksco Toy Ltd.
[https://appsto.re/us/BoPDcb.i](https://appsto.re/us/BoPDcb.i)

------
Animats
Not sure what this is, but the note "All financing prices are based on the
advertised price at 10% APR paid over 12 months" makes one suspect it's not
cheap.

~~~
taneq
They make preinstalled Linux systems. From a cursory glance, they look
reasonably nice and the prices aren't crazy (although my perception of 'non-
crazy price' may differ from that of a U.S.-ian.)

~~~
contingencies
How big is the market for pre-installed Linux systems? I would buy one if they
had decent distro selection. Being based in China I wonder if I should start
an assembly shop for export. Custom-designed server business also appeals...
but too high churn on parts to be possible as a now-and-then business.

~~~
taneq
I don't know - the fact that this is the only manufacturer I know of that
specialises in them would indicate it's not huge, and the kind of people that
run Linux are the kind of people that generally want to build their own
computers.

If you're thinking of starting one, I would say absolutely avoid the desktop
market. We can already build our own custom Linux boxes. What we can't build
is a solid, reliable, well integrated high-end laptop. With the MacBook Pro
continuing its fall from grace as the go-to developer machine, I'd expect
you'd find a ready-made passionate (if niche) market.

~~~
contingencies
Mainland Chinese RRP for bottom spec (1TB/8GB) Dell XPS15 = 9,999元 = USD$1,445
= EUR1,368. Might get a volume discount. Add your preferred Linux distro, test
and ship internationally, say USD$1600 or EUR$1500 (plus optional rush
shipping), would anyone buy it? US prices are already at USD$1,450. Sounds
like zero margin, bad business.

------
dustinls
Wouldn't this be like Samsung selling Galaxy 7 fire extinguishers?

------
mrkgnao
Any idea how I can get them to ship to India?

